# what does your backseat look like?



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

What does yours look like mine has magazine cosmo men's fitness and rolling Stones jolly ranchers and Poland springs water


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> What does yours look like mine has magazine cosmo men's fitness and rolling Stones jolly ranchers and Poland springs water


Have fun with that shit.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You should look into these floor mats. Highly recommend em.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/201106181639?nav=SEARCH


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You should look into these floor mats. Highly recommend em.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/201106181639?nav=SEARCH


Are they spleen resistant?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> What does yours look like mine has magazine cosmo men's fitness and rolling Stones jolly ranchers and Poland springs water





yoursonlymine said:


> What does yours look like mine has magazine cosmo men's fitness and rolling Stones jolly ranchers and Poland springs water


never thought about the mags....good idea


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Mine currently looks like this. I'm hoping Uber will reimburse me for the cleaning fee.
> View attachment 1908


I like it....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Are they spleen resistant?


Hehe!
I never felt like wanting to find out.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> never thought about the mags....good idea


With the rate cuts you guys are getting hit with can you afford to buy mags? But wait, WHAT WOULD DOYLE DO?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> With the rate cuts you guys are getting hit with can you afford to buy mags? But wait, WHAT WOULD DOYLE DO?


"Collect" them from the doctor's office when the receptionist isnt looking?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> With the rate cuts you guys are getting hit with can you afford to buy mags? But wait, WHAT WOULD DOYLE DO?


....he would buy more ammo (and beerz)


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Bunch of cum stain, but they don't see it : )))


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been keeping the last couple issues of our local alt-news free weekly in the back map pockets, but it just ceased publication two weeks ago . Still have the Fall Arts Guide and Campus Survival special issues from late September. Also my paper atlases, because @$%& GPS.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

i just have a few copies of Hustler and a box of tissues for riders


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You should look into these floor mats. Highly recommend em.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/201106181639?nav=SEARCH


Weathertech has a good selection for all cars and are great for the winter. Manufactured in the US - they have a plant in Bolingbrook, IL. I'm sure you can find some via e-bay. If you want new, you can purchase via their website http://www.weathertech.com/


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Stop it your making us look bad. Lol I don't care give free waters and candy to ur Minium fare pax lol 4 waters for 4 ******bag paxs that go down the street


----------



## Pat (Oct 25, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I've been keeping the last couple issues of our local alt-news free weekly in the back map pockets, but it just ceased publication two weeks ago . Still have the Fall Arts Guide and Campus Survival special issues from late September. Also my paper atlases, because @$%& GPS.


I read Fall Arts Guide as the All Farts Guide.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I have clean syringes, Magnum condoms, a hash pipe, a MDMA test kit and several clean tampons, all neatly arranged in a bucket. I always tell my passengers to help themselves. If it is only one passenger, I keep a blow up doll in the trunk which I can quickly retrieve and sit next to them. At their request of course, as I wouldn't want them to think I was strange or anything.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You should look into these floor mats. Highly recommend em.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/201106181639?nav=SEARCH


How do those clean up chi? I've been buying the cheapO's from Ebay but they are tough as hell to clean. Gotta brush 'em out with chems n soap once a week or more and they dirty up way too fast. There is no way in hell I'm getting the high dollar Weathertech (or equal) ones to be puked on and scratched to hell.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I like these floor mats as they have raised edges. All the snow that gets dragged in, doesn't mess up the floor carpets. I throw some old news papers to soak up the slush, and toss em out.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Bottled waters that cost me 13 cents each and non-chocolate Halloween candy I buy in bulk along with a copy of a free local entertainment magazine and the free city guide put out by our convention and visitors bureau. I also have plastic bags in the seat pockets in case of someone who gets sick. No need for them yet fortunately. Initially, I refused to buy the water and candy because as UberX it's unnecessary, unexpected and an added cost. But I've discovered it significantly increases tips, even though the majority of people don't take them. The extra touches pay for themselves monetarily and increase ratings.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Brady said:


> Bottled waters that cost me 13 cents each and non-chocolate Halloween candy I buy in bulk along with a copy of a free local entertainment magazine and the free city guide put out by our convention and visitors bureau. I also have plastic bags in the seat pockets in case of someone who gets sick. No need for them fortunately. Initially, I refused to buy the water and candy because as UberX it's unnecessary, unexpected and an added cost. But I've discovered it significantly increases tips, even though the majority of people don't take them. The extra touches pay for themselves monetarily and increase ratings.


Shhhhhh! Don't give away the secrets to great service and earning tips.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I like these floor mats as they have raised edges. All the snow that gets dragged in, doesn't mess up the floor carpets. I throw some old news papers to soak up the slush, and toss em out.


Are these something you can vacuum or more suitable for a power-wash?


----------



## Pat (Oct 25, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> i just have a few copies of Hustler and a box of tissues for riders


What, no Juggs? What a rip


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

1970's gay porn magazines, a bottle of "gun oil" lube, condoms, kleenex, and handi-wipes.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Shhhhhh! Don't give away the secrets to great service and earning tips.


I completely agree with this. I have bottled water available for any shift that I drive, but only two get taken all week. The pax love the candy, though. The extra touches impress the pax and I get tipped more often.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I like these floor mats as they have raised edges. All the snow that gets dragged in, doesn't mess up the floor carpets. I throw some old news papers to soak up the slush, and toss em out.


Continuing: on the driveway where the douchbags got out 3 blocks away the puck up. Total fare $4.10...... Thank Folks?


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks really good and I totally agree, you go the extra mile and it pays off. However, I love it when the other driver's poo-poo such ideas as it simply makes my car look much nicer and I average tips from about 40% of my passengers. 

Only really difference from my backseat is that I only put out one small water bottle at a time (I have more readily available). I also provide an AC, DC, USB multiplug with an assortment of car and device charging cords. I don't do national magazine's but I do occasionally put a local mag in (they are free anyways) and I print out a card with local happenings for that week and recommended restaurants.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Brady said:


> Bottled waters that cost me 13 cents each and non-chocolate Halloween candy I buy in bulk along with a copy of a free local entertainment magazine and the free city guide put out by our convention and visitors bureau. I also have plastic bags in the seat pockets in case of someone who gets sick. No need for them yet fortunately. Initially, I refused to buy the water and candy because as UberX it's unnecessary, unexpected and an added cost. But I've discovered it significantly increases tips, even though the majority of people don't take them. The extra touches pay for themselves monetarily and increase ratings.


hope so


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

My back seat is clean, not all cluttered up like a coffee table. How long do your passengers stay in your car? Do they really have that much time to read a magazine? Do you get lost allot, so you distract them with visual objects so they have no idea you're lost? 'were almost there, grab that copy of GLB, they have a great article on adoption, oh look we're here, only took an hour and a half. Sorry even in a hotel room they charge you $5 for a bottle of water. I just don't get all the freebies for a $10 ride. If they want to buy the water, then yes I have water.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a customer that asked me for water. Told him, sorry I dont have any, I'm out. He says no problem, I have some. Just shows, if you offer freebies they'll take them just to take them. Save yourself the headache. Tell them its been a busy day, you just ran out, but if they want to wait in the car while you go into the market yo pick some up you'll go get some, or offer to stop by a convenience store so they can grab a bottle quicly. Your choice. Better yet, next time someone asks for a bottle of water, yes, I have water, each bottle is $5. Its a convenience charge, no different than a mini bar in a hotel room. All this giving away things is ignorant. There is very little profit in it anyway. Anyone giving crap away has no idea how to run a business. These our called conveniences, conveniences are paid for, not complimentary. This is why anyone giving away freebies need to go back to your day job, because you're giving away any little profit your making.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I had a customer that asked me for water. Told him, sorry I dont have any, I'm out. He says no problem, I have some. Just shows, if you offer freebies they'll take them just to take them. Save yourself the headache. Tell them its been a busy day, you just ran out, but if they want to wait in the car while you go into the market yo pick some up you'll go get some, or offer to stop by a convenience store so they can grab a bottle quicly. Your choice. Better yet, next time someone asks for a bottle of water, yes, I have water, each bottle is $5. Its a convenience charge, no different than a mini bar in a hotel room. All this giving away things is ignorant. There is very little profit in it anyway. Anyone giving crap away has no idea how to run a business. These our called conveniences, conveniences are paid for, not complimentary. This is why anyone giving away freebies need to go back to your day job, because you're giving away any little profit your making.


I don't agree at all. May just be my area, but the freebies are definitely what results in a better rating and tips. I buy a case of tiny water bottles maybe once a month at Sam's club. Even then I don't manage to even go through a case a month and the average tip from one passenger covers it. Passengers just like to see the effort. Heck, I even suggest the water to some passengers if during the conversation it seems appropriate.

The effort put forth has also resulted in several passengers wanting a way to text me directly so that they can inquire as to whether or not I'm working and if I can head their way so they can ping me.

To me this is a $30-$40/hr job with lots of perks. I'm willing to put forth the effort for that and my customers notice it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> I don't agree at all. May just be my area, but the freebies are definitely what results in a better rating and tips. I buy a case of tiny water bottles maybe once a month at Sam's club. Even then I don't manage to even go through a case a month and the average tip from one passenger covers it. Passengers just like to see the effort. Heck, I even suggest the water to some passengers if during the conversation it seems appropriate.
> 
> The effort put forth has also resulted in several passengers wanting a way to text me directly so that they can inquire as to whether or not I'm working and if I can head their way so they can ping me.
> 
> To me this is a $30-$40/hr job with lots of perks. I'm willing to put forth the effort for that and my customers notice it.


I respect your view and appreciate your input. We are just going to have to agree to disagree at this point. I average $80 an hour with a 4.9, with over 1500 trips. I have people call all ask if I'm around, my tips are over $200 a week.

Like I stated, we are just going to do things our own ways. Respect to you.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I respect your view and appreciate your input. We are just going to have to agree to disagree at this point. I average $80 an hour with a 4.9, with over 1500 trips. I have people call all ask if I'm around, my tips are over $200 a week.
> 
> Like I stated, we are just going to do things our own ways. Respect to you.


Can I ask how many hours a week you work? At just 30 hours it would be almost $125,000 year. Trying to put your hourly claim in perspective. I work mostly just days and average 30 hours a week and it equals $30-$40/hr. If I just worked weekend nights it would be less hours, but my average would most likely jump to $50-$70/hr.

Different approaches work in different markets. Personally, I find the 'they can buy their own damn water' to be the attitude many riders didn't like with cab drivers and that's why they moved to ridesharing in my city. But I agree every area is different. I've had two riders from Chicago that actually got unset with me because I wasn't more of an ass. One got upset because I didn't tell a Marriott valet off when he asked if I was going to be parked there long. The other thought I should be driving with one hand constantly honking the horn at other drivers. Both are the compete opposite how most local riders react.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> Can I ask how many hours a week you work? At just 30 hours it would be almost $125,000 year. Trying to put your hourly claim in perspective. I work mostly just days and average 30 hours a week and it equals $30-$40/hr. If I just worked weekend nights it would be less hours, but my average would most likely jump to $50-$70/hr.
> 
> Different approaches work in different markets. Personally, I find the 'they can buy their own damn water' to be the attitude many riders didn't like with cab drivers and that's why they moved to ridesharing in my city. But I agree every area is different. I've had two riders from Chicago that actually got unset with me because I wasn't more of an ass. One got upset because I didn't tell a Marriott valet off when he asked if I was gong to be parked there long. The other thought I should be driving with one hand constantly honking the horn at other drivers. Both are the compete opposite how most local riders react.


I am a plus driver, not an X driver. I am on track to make $180k this year. It takes time to figure out which times of day to work and not to work. Where to work vs where not to work. I see you're in Oklahoma, I understand what you're saying about different places, different markets, what works well in one city may not work do good in another market. Our x drivers make $1.10 a mile, plus drivers make $2.35 a mile. Its allot less work with greater reward. But it really comes down to knowing where to fish.
Many of my rides are because there was no x cars around so I took you, or I was the closest. Its not always about the price,but also about how quickly you can get the customer picked up and to their destination.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

This picture of Beyonce stapled to the headrest and some black tar heroin.

Funny thing about uber is they always believe me when I tell them I bought myself a sports car on the customers credit card as the rider requested.

With traces of heroin still in there system none of them seem to want to contest there ability to make decisions at the time with law enforcement.....


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to keep a case of water in the trunk. I dunno about two waters all week but I got some thirsty ass passengers shit was gone in like three days. So I stopped


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> I used to keep a case of water in the trunk. I dunno about two waters all week but I got some thirsty ass passengers shit was gone in like three days. So I stopped


Coz they're opportunist. Had a guy take a bottle of water, had two sips and left the bottle when he exited the car. That's when I knew, people are just wasteful. They'll take it coz its free, not that they actually need it. You want water in my car its $5. Just like a hotel. Convenience costs.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Coz they're opportunist. Had a guy take a bottle of water, had two sips and left the bottle when he exited the car. That's when I knew, people are just wasteful. They'll take it coz its free, not that they actually need it. You want water in my car its $5. Just like a hotel. Convenience costs.


You mean you charge them 5$ or the Minium fare?


----------



## Gwen (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought about providing water, but never thought about the waste. I guess it is a good gesture.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> You mean you charge them 5$ or the Minium fare?


minimum fare is $10. If you want water its $5. My car is not a free 7-11.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

i've got a 5 ft phone charger and an aux chord, I tuck them into the back seat pouches with the male ends visibly protruding...if anyone mentions water or candies, I say that's typically Uber Black (though some X guys might do it to help their ratings).


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Goober said:


> if anyone mentions water or candies, I say that's typically Uber Black (though some X guys might do it to help their ratings).


LOL, forget the ratings. We do it for the tips. Water and candy way more than pay for themselves in increased tips even though most people never take the water bottles.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Brady said:


> LOL, forget the ratings. We do it for the tips. Water and candy way more than pay for themselves in increased tips even though most people never take the water bottles.


I'll have to take your word for it, assuming you've done a side-by-side comparison and all.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I might have to incorporate the chargers for phones I keep forgetting about that... and I also have two boxes of tissues behind the backs seats head rest. People like the idea of the magazines they hardly read them but some do. And yes I hate when people leave the half drinking bottle back there cause if you don't catch it then next person gets in and it looks ratchet. Lol


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

OMG half drank bottles!!!!

Stop being a silly billy and realize that if you want to earn more, do more.

People f'n love those 99 cent mini monsters and will tip you more, proven by my cousin's uncle hector


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't figure out why I don't get tips.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Are we getting rediculous yet?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

You're apparently driving flood damaged vehicles... 



StrawJim said:


> Can't figure out why I don't get tips.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Actually it appears that he was the victim of a Mr sandman soup kitchen.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I have clean syringes, Magnum condoms, a hash pipe, a MDMA test kit and several clean tampons, all neatly arranged in a bucket. I always tell my passengers to help themselves. If it is only one passenger, I keep a blow up doll in the trunk which I can quickly retrieve and sit next to them. At their request of course, as I wouldn't want them to think I was strange or anything.


LMFAO......Thx I needed that!!!!!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I completely agree with this. I have bottled water available for any shift that I drive, but only two get taken all week. The pax love the candy, though. The extra touches impress the pax and I get tipped more often.


You get tipped more often because you're a cute young woman, the extra crap you give away has nothing to do with it. IMHU.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I almost never get tips. And the water goes like running.
After having 4 broads yesterday that threw empty bottles on the floor upon exiting I've had enough. Also learned the trick from the friend that are willing to try: pop the bottles, screw back on. Pass takes one, realize it's been open, put it back. Stuff it in the bag - make me smirk. Moral satisfaction. Those thirsty will actually ask for unopened one that I'll be happy to provide.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You get tipped more often because you're a cute young woman, the extra crap you give away has nothing to do with it. IMHU.


Thanks for the compliment, but I focus on giving great customer service, no matter what. I get more cash tips from male pax, but the female pax are way friendlier towards me. Lol.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

That's probably a good idea because I'm pretty sure realityshark needs glasses.


----------



## cornbread (Oct 28, 2014)

My backseat is empty no water or candies after the latest UberX price cut in NJ. As for magazines/newspapers , not worth it since most people once they get inside and confirm there drop off there on there phone doing shit


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

I used to sometimes carry water, then one day a pax takes one, has 2 sips and asks me to stop at a package store. Five minute stop, he gets a 6 pack and leaves the water in my car. Had to throw it all out. Oh, and NO tip of course. Didn't offer me one of his beers either...


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_Thats what mine looks like._


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I have water stuffed in my seat backs, but I don't offer it unless the ride is going to be over 20 minutes... or unless a drunk has the hiccups (it's annoying).


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I spank it so much in between rides that if you took a black light to my back seat it would look like a Jackson Pollock painting.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I spank it so much in between rides that if you took a black light to my back seat it would look like a Jackson Pollock painting.


Guardians of the Galaxy - Great movie


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> i just have a few copies of Hustler and a box of tissues for riders


Are you making extra $ from the sperm bank ? Lol


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Those days of free water and mints and chargers and magazines and ....well everything else are way over. Funny how they still expect limo service at current bus fares lol
Not to mention they never lift their faces away from their phone screens lol


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

I may have to dig out my somewhat vintage and collectible Plumper magazines and leave a few in the back seat. On second thought, not.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Those days of free water and mints and chargers and magazines and ....well everything else are way over. Funny how they still expect limo service at current bus fares lol
> Not to mention they never lift their faces away from their phone screens lol


I used to be ticked off when they got in my car and just buried their faces in their phones. Now - please go back to your ****ing phone because what's coming out of your mouth is,well, nothing I want to hear.


----------

